# A Grumpy Baby :(



## tcheveres (May 18, 2010)

I just got Harley Saturday the 15th.She's 7 weeks old. When I held her at the breeders home she didn't ball up or anything. I took her home and let her be for the first day as I read thats what your supposed to do. The day after I tried to pick her up and she ofcourse huffed up and was hissing and hopping. So I used a blanket to hold her. If shes sleepy she'll just sleep next to me but if I touch her gently she again huffs spikes and hops. I've been holding her for an hour every day so she'll get used to me. I put the worn shirt in her cage. I've tried meal worms but she doesn't seem to be interested in them. I know she is also quilling. I can see the new ones coming through and shes dropping the old ones. I have read this makes them grouchy but to still handle them but gently. But everytime its just huff, huff, hiss hiss, hop hop. I try talking very softly to her. I don't know what to do cause I feel like I'm stressing her out. Heeeelllp!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It is difficult and discouraging to have them be grumpy all the time, but just be patient. It's true that she is quilling right now, and she's probably in some pain from that. So don't be too hurt that she is so grumpy, she has good reason. You can give her an oatmeal bath, and put flaxseed oil on her back to help soften the skin and make the quilling a bit easier. Other than that, just hang in there, keep holding her, and hopefully she'll start to come around soon, especially when she's done quilling.


----------



## tcheveres (May 18, 2010)

It is kinda discouraging. I'm sure everyone feels that way at first. But I did a lot of research before getting her and new that this might happen. It's just different first hand I guess lol. I did try a bath and once I put her in the water it was that look of...WHY MOM?!?! WHHHHY?! But I just talked to her the whole time. (she had poopy feet so she needed it and I figured it'd sooth the quilling too) She was super mad after but I still held her in a cloth for a good hour cause she had to be completely dry. Then a bit later when she starts being active in the cage I tried again and it was a tiny better. I always check on her in the morning so I took her out for a bit and she balled up but there was no crazy hissing and hopping. Just the occasional hiss and spikey head. I was so proud LOL. I was praising her and everything, I just wish she'd take to meal worms so I could treat her.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh grumpy hedgies!!
You could try some other foods as treats too. There's a great thread on here about fruits and veggies. One of mine loooves fruits and veggies but the other can't get enough mealworms and meat products!

My boy hedgie let me hold him right away when we first got him which I thought was too good to be true. It was!! :lol: Well, now that he's settled in, he likes to puff and pop and aim his spikes trying to stab us! He even scares himself sometimes! But we're working with him and have faith that he'll become more tame with the love and attention we give him. His previous owner never handled him (didn't even name him or know if it was male/female!) and so we are starting from square one. The most important things to remember (at least for me) are persistence and patience. He may never be an angel but at least he'll be a lot better than he was when we first got him and I'm okay with that. He loves treats and he loves his toys. I've never actually seen him play with his toys but we always find them inside his igloo with him....hoarder!! :lol:

Just keep up the good work and don't give up and don't hesitate to ask for advice. The people on this forum have a wealth of information!

Good luck to you and Harley!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

When I got Basil he was very huffy too. Now, he's content to snuggle up in my lap and only bites my brother :lol: . I know it's hard to wait, I was super discouraged to, wondering what I was getting myself into, but now Basil's really sweet. I'm sure Harley will come around.


----------



## ap0226 (May 11, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, Last week was horrible for me, I actually posted twice about this behavior because I was worried. I knew it was due to quilling but it still worried me to see my hedgie acting that way. He was acting insane & it lasted from Sunday to about Friday or Saturday. He's doing a whole lot better this week, I can actually reach into his cage and get him with my bare hand. Last week I had to use a shirt & he was MAD the ENTIRE WEEK. I couldn't even lay a finger on him. Even if I barely swept a fleece strip over his quills, he'd FREAK! There's One thing that did calm him down though..I put him in a shirt & once he settled in, I gave him a little massage. It was actually funny because he was on his tummy making the annoyed quills over the eyes face but after about a minute he turned over & stretched his legs out for me to get his sides. It was the ultimate bonding experience for me so far. But then the next day, he was a monster again. LOL. :lol: Good Luck!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

It sounds like Harley is improving already! 

It has been 2 months since I brought my Hershi home. At the breeder's she bit my friend and pooped on my hand but still I picked her because she wasn't scared of me at all and loved to explore me lol. At first she spiked me so hard that there were blood spots all over my hands. But definitely just be very patient and keep handling Harley. Now Hershi still spikes up and huffs when I look for her in her cage but as soon as she smells me, she calms down and lets me pick her up. But to be honest, I love it when I wake Hershi up and she huffs at me. It reassures me that she didn't attempt to hibernate overnight (I'm very paranoid about that even though my room is constantly ~75F). Also Hershi hates water so much she bit me one time and left a mark. :lol: 

Btw, what kind of mealies are you feeding? I used to feed Hershi the small ones; she loved them but then I accidentally bought her bigger mealies and she loves them so much more. Perhaps Harley will like the bigger ones too because they'll be juicier? 

Good luck!


----------



## tcheveres (May 18, 2010)

Thanks all of you! It really helps together words of encouragement. I think some days are better than others for her. I hope it helps when she stops quilling too.


----------



## tcheveres (May 18, 2010)

So I'm sooo happy to announce that my boyfriend and I took Harley out this morning and it was only a few huffs and hisses! She usually will stay in a part of a blanket and just lay there but she was so energetic this morning and just running around everywhere!! No spikes up only by the head occasionally. She kinda scared my bf cause she was trying to explore his boxer regions lmao! And started anointing his underarm area hahaha. She was crawling all over me. I was so happy I had to share! She's 8 weeks old today and had her first vet visit yesterday. The only thing the vet couldn't check was her ears, she just wasn't having it lol. So I just wanted to update. Thanks for the advice and encouragment!


----------

